

Show HN: EdgeCase — Fitts' Law screen edges for your OS X multiple monitors. - pkamb

Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/z1dfU.png<p>EdgeCase:  
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/edgecase/id513826860?ls=1&#38;mt=12<p>I made this app to solve the biggest annoyance I have with using multiple monitors.<p>EdgeCase stops your mouse at the screen edge, even when you are using multiple monitors. When you do want to move between screens, you can do so by holding [ctrl] or [⌘], dwelling for 1/2 second, or 'bouncing' on the edge. In-depth description below...
======
pkamb
When you use one screen, your mouse stops at each screen edge. OS X is
designed with this principle (Fitts' Law) in mind, so many frequently-used
targets are located right on a screen edge or in the corner.
[http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/08/fitts-law-and-
infin...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/08/fitts-law-and-infinite-
width.html)

These targets (such as your dock, menu bar, and hotcorners) are incredibly
easy to click because you cannot "overshoot" them with your mouse. If you
throw your mouse as hard as you can towards the top of the screen, it will
always land exactly on the menu bar.

But when you're using multiple monitors, the cursor no longer stops at the
screen edge. It bleeds through into your other desktop. This makes it much
harder to click certain targets that are located on the shared screen edge.
You now have to precisely pinpoint them.

EdgeCase stops your mouse at the screen edge, even when you are using multiple
monitors.

When you do want to move between screens, you can do so by holding [ctrl] or
[⌘], dwelling for 1/2 second, or 'bouncing' on the edge.

I find using EdgeCase is a huge improvement to my multiple monitors workflow.
The app makes it much easier to click scrollbars and fling my mouse towards
hotcorners. I hope others enjoy it as well. Let me know what you think.

------
fagatini
Pretty nice, though I don't use multiple monitors in OS X. I'd be interested
to know how many people pay for it, if you felt like sharing.

~~~
pkamb
I launched late yesterday, so I don't yet have much data. From this morning's
iTunes Connect report I know that one person bought it yesterday, and appears
to have rated it already as well. Thank you anonymous early adopter!

------
pkamb
Clickable Screenshot: <http://i.imgur.com/z1dfU.png>

EdgeCase [Mac App Store]:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/edgecase/id513826860?ls=1&...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/edgecase/id513826860?ls=1&mt=12)

